# Some fish from Storm



## Ursus sapien

Bristlenose juvies:

*albino x regular (btwn ~1.5 and ~3.5 cm) $3 ea / 5 for $12 -*sold out* 


*silver tip $4 ea / 3 for $9 _a few left, __various sizes 1cm to 3+ cm_


*albino long fin (1+ cm, pic is of dad) _$5_ 


*full leucistic (aka 144, black eyed gold) $5 _just a few left, __various sizes 1 cm to 3+ cm_


*partial leucistic $4 various sizes to 4cm


More bristle photos here.

Minnows

*White cloud mountain minnows
juveniles 75 cents each 


Livebearers:

*Least livebearer (Heterandria formosa) -*sold out*
starter colony (min. 4f/3m) $18.00 / boy pack 5m for $4.50
 

Inverts:

Grayberry shrimp (Utility grade blueberries) 10/$10 
 

Plants:

Canadian ponndweed (Elodea canadensis) $0.50 per stem
Brazillian pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala) $0.50 per stem *out of stock*
Naja grass (Najas guadalupensis) $3 per portion *out of stock*
Christmas moss (Vesicularia montagnei) $3 per portion *out of stock*
Plant photos here.

Miscellaneous:

Kordon Breather Bags (5" x 8") $0.65 ea


__________________________________​
_cash or paypal (please inquire) / pick up in Port Coquitlam here

Or, drop-off at Coquitlam Stn. or Braid Stn. is available

shipping also available, please inquire_


----------



## Kambell

sent you a pm.


----------



## Aswain

I would like 3 of the silver tip bristlenose


----------



## Ursus sapien

Long fin albino bristlenose, ~1.5 cm grow-out special: 3/$12

limited number available.


----------



## Ursus sapien

free mixed plant trimmings: gone 
pennywort, naja grass and Vallisneria americana. Large zip-lock bag worth.


----------



## Ursus sapien

free plant package taken


----------



## ilam

thank you bump


----------



## Ursus sapien

Blueberry shrimp "utility grade" (aka 'grayberry') These guys don't look anything like their great grandparents (my avatar). See photo in original post.

Plain, but useful. Good addition to the janitorial crew. They're regular breeders; the young shrimp provide an easy, ongoing source of live food for your small fish.

young shrimp (small size) 10/$10.00


----------



## Sliver

think those grayberries would make it in a semi aggressive tank with barbs and a red tailed shark?


----------



## Ursus sapien

hi Sliver,

A friend has them in with rosy, green and tiger barbs and they seem to be hanging on. You'd need lots of nooks and crannies for them to hide -especially babies and moulting shrimp.


----------



## Ursus sapien

free plants: water lettuce (suitable for outdoor ponds) -enough to cover a 30cm x 30 cm square. Comes with a duckweed warning taken. thanks


----------



## fishgal

*plecos*

hi, how small are your smallest plecos right now??


----------



## Ursus sapien

^^^ I have long fin albinos plus some albino x regular that are about 1 cm


----------



## fishgal

im interested in one of each, you have three different plecos right??
can i p/u tonight??


----------



## Ursus sapien

added "144"s and partial leucistics (light brown with pale yellow marking)

fishgal: PMed you


----------



## Ursus sapien

added: Least livebearers and Kordon Breather Bags (shipping bags)


----------



## Ursus sapien

Christmas moss, $3 baggies.


----------



## Immus21

Ursus sapien said:


> added: Least livebearers and Kordon Breather Bags (shipping bags)


What quantities/price are you selling the bags in? Going to move in 3 weeks and could use a dozen or two.


----------



## Immus21

Immus21 said:


> What quantities/price are you selling the bags in? Going to move in 3 weeks and could use a dozen or two.


Sorry just found pricing. Oddly enough it was on the first page.. ;-)

PMing you for some bags...


----------



## Ursus sapien

Immus21 said:


> Sorry just found pricing. Oddly enough it was on the first page.. ;-)
> 
> PMing you for some bags...


That's always the last place I look
PM replied.


----------



## Ursus sapien

*One day sale: Monday*

Pride weekend sale:

albino x regular bristlenoses *5 for $9*

see photo in first post. _pick up only_, btwn 1 and 4 pm Monday afternoon.


----------



## Ursus sapien

4 or 5 young peppered corydoras available, $3 each. gone


----------



## Ursus sapien

*gone*_ free plants:_ 2 portions of Christmas moss available *gone*


----------



## Ursus sapien

corydoras and Christmas moss taken


----------



## jobber

Yup, taken by me!
Thanks Storm for the goodies.


----------



## Ursus sapien

How on earth did you get to a computer so fast!? that little buggy of yours must come with NOS under the hood!


----------



## Ursus sapien

This thread will self-destruct in two days. If you're interested in any of the bristlenose varieties currently growing out, let me know and I'll put holds on that amount for you.

cheers, Storm


----------



## Claudia

Ursus sapien said:


> This thread will self-destruct in two days. If you're interested in any of the bristlenose varieties currently growing out, let me know and I'll put holds on that amount for you.
> 
> cheers, Storm


Hahaha thats funny, so whats left storm...just plecos?


----------



## Ursus sapien

Hi Claudia,
There are a few up and coming, but still on the small side - long fin albinos, regular type ancistrus, albino, silver tips, leucistic, and a few albino x regular. (each albino group is unrelated to the others.) There are a few leucistic and silver tips left, in the 4cm range (anywhere from 3 to 5 of each, but they hide so well it's hard to count accurately
Also, there are still heterandria and white clouds available, and grayberry shrimp.


----------



## Claudia

I think i have 2 silver tip pleco and and albino will b nice to get them some friends


----------



## Ebonbolt

Hey dude do you have any corydoras species for sale? Also, is there any way you can deliver the fish to Richmond?


----------



## Ursus sapien

^^ hi! Sorry, no corys available at the moment.

But since you live in Richmond, your close to _mykiss_ (Patrick, from Canadian Aquatics). He sometimes has corydoras -and lots of other cool stuff as well.


----------



## Ursus sapien

Claudia said:


> I think i have 2 silver tip pleco and and albino will b nice to get them some friends


Friends are good
Drop me a PM!


----------



## Ursus sapien

I have a small amount of *Bottom Bites *available, in *Vegetarian, Omnivore* and *Woody Waters* (for wood eaters)

$4 an once.


----------

